# Insoluble Fiber Sensitivity?



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

Recently on the advice of a doc I started taking Citrucel fiber tablets. I had told this doc that I stopped taking Metamucil because it was too painful for me to tolerate. He said Metamucil (psyllium) was made from wheat, and gave many people gas and bloating which could be where my pain was coming from. He suggested Citrucel in addition to the Benefiber (soluble) that I have been taking for months. So I started on the Citrucel a couple of days ago, and this morning I am having a full blown relapse of IBS-D. Up until today I had been having an easy time of it compared to what I had been going through last year. But this morning I had 4 trips to the john within two hours of waking, I am crampy, and I feel weak and tired. Something is not right. Has anyone had a bad reaction to a fiber supplement, or to increased fiber in their diet? Is there some kind of bowel condition that is specific to insoluble fiber? Obviously I am going to stop taking it, but was wondering if this could mean something that I am not understanding. In the old days when I was a kid some people were told by their docs to stop eating "roughage" (old word for indigestible things like fiber) when they were having digestive problems; nowadays fiber seems to be the solution to all bowel problems.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

You know I think what happened to you happens sometimes.. I don't think everything is either black or white... there are lots of grey areas.. If you know what i mean... My doctor told me too to up my fiber... if I were to do that , the way he wants.. I would be hurting too... My body knows what it can't handle.. and believe it tells me every time I try to change it... So... I just go with it.. after all I have to live with it.. I say ... You do the right thing for you.. If you were doing fine before you started the Citrucel, maybe go back to that.. You know when they try to push the different fibers.. I wonder if they realize just how things affect us...???? Don't they know... we wish we could be text book perfect but we aren't... ????If it means anything to you.. I can't take Citrucel myself.. it causes me problems... I take Konsyl... and at that only one scant tsp... I take it to keep things going on an even keel.. I take the calcium.. which helps... but since my diet it limited in what fiber I can eat.. I take to keep things flowing out without becoming C.... or D cause I have C and need to move it out.. the Konsyl keeps it working.. LOL


----------



## mgerber937 (Jun 30, 2007)

My experience with insoluble fiber supplements seems to be similar to yours--I have tried to incorporate them several times, and every time I do, I get the same thing: all is well for a few days, then the D comes back, with even more urgency. (I've only tried Fibercon, however--maybe I'm reacting to the wheat.)Still, I wanted to echo your experience; if I hear another GI doc recommend I take insoluble fiber supplements, I'll scream. (Silently of course.)Hope you feel better,MG


----------

